# Ohio River catfishing



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone has fished the section of the Ohio that is on the border of Ohio and West Virginia and if you have how did you do ?


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

No location on your profile, it would help folks help you if we know where you're from. 

Hundreds of miles of river that border both states. Where ya from and what species you wantin' to target?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

We've been chasin' flats with live 3"-4" gills at river/creek confluences and bridge pilings. Seems like the post spawn bite is turnin' on.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Last night, we loaded my truck and went to see what'sup.
We didn't get to leave till late 'cause my friends decided to catch their own bait.
There THEY were,,, Bare-foot'n up & down a little creek, chasing fatheads, shiners, and crabs. OH MAN what a hoot to see! LMAO we ended up with +- 12 in the bucket and by that time, it was too late to stop and BUY bait! 
I grabbed an old skippy & some shrimp out of the freezer! 

The first stop was at the boat launch in Chester. ALL the good bank spots were taken! Wish I had the boat. One lady caught a fish that I've never seen before,,,, it looked like an ocean pompano, but had a PURPLE'ish Hue to it!???
Next, we went down to the Yellow River. DOZENS of week-enders/ campers/ bank fishers were piling in,,, NO SPOTS THERE! (met a bunch of cat-fishers from Salem).
SO, we ended up down rt7 past the samis plant and set up on the 'old wall', N side of Toronto. 8 guys on the wall,,,, bank fires North, South, and across from us.
Two locals were getting lots of hits using sucker chubs but they only landed 2 or 3 small flatheads. They caught some 20#+ flaties there last week. I saw the pics!
The 2 guys from Salem showed up, & were getting hits too, but I didn't 'SEE' anything landed.
My friend Tommy, landed 2 flatheads out of 4 hits, and the rest of us didn't get a tap! We Got home before 2. 
I sure hope that the 10+ guys that we met, post their story on OGF.
ANYWAY,,,
Full moon, perfect temps, fishermen everywhere. One beautiful night to be out! MAN, I love that RIVER!
Wish we HAD THE RIGHT BAIT


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

The fish you'll miss on that part of the river (if you've fished the KY section) are true striper and blue cats. But it's a good section as far as I can tell. If you're boatless, most of the dams have good access. There are many old boat ramps and lock locations along the river that provide decent fishing.


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

Doboy said:


> One lady caught a fish that I've never seen before,,,, it looked like an ocean pompano, but had a PURPLE'ish Hue to it!???


Freshwater drum. They look iridescent purple in the right light. They're actually sort of a bronzy-gray-purple. Here's a link to a guy holding one that shows the purple pretty well:
http://db66abc2c256b763aaef-ce5d943...com/2013/194/213/freshwater-drum_original.jpg


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Sept 1st - deep creek mouth about 1/4 mile from the river. Mingo Junction, OH
Caught at 9:30pm in approx 12 feet of water on cut skipjack.

Caught on a bass baitcaster with 20lb Power Pro braid

23lbs


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW!
Nice Cat, Nice pic,,,, 
but I'd be SMILE'N ;>)


----------

